# PDF-Dateien bearbeiten/durchsuchen



## oldshoe (25. Jun 2009)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wie man pdf-Dateien mittels java durchsuchen vielleicht ggf. in xml exportieren kann?

Danke...


----------



## sayang (25. Jun 2009)

Let me google that for you 

20 Sekunden später bin ich auf PDFTOHTML conversion program (kann auch XML, welches du anschließend durchsuchen kannst) gestoßen

Lg
sayang


----------



## oldshoe (25. Jun 2009)

Das nützt mir leider nichts, ich möchte schließlich eine pdf mit Java bearbeiten/durchsuchen. Das ganze soll dann irgendwann automatisiert ablaufen.

Aber ich glaube hiermit kann das funktionieren.


----------



## sayang (26. Jun 2009)

Naja. Von Bearbeiten hast du nichts gesagt. Und mit pdf2xml hätte man wenistens eine Struktur, mit der man recht einfach durchsuchen kann. So war mein Gedankengang 
Mit PDFBox habe ich bisher nur mehrere PDFs zu einer gemerget. Daher kann ich dir leider dabei nicht weiter behilflich sein.
Viel Erfolg. Und wenn du etwas nützliches herausgefunden hast, würd ich mich freuen, wenn du das hier mal kurz erläuterst.

Lg
sayang


----------

